# Musicians, I need your help!



## cpl-cam (16 Apr 2005)

In my band at Cadets we are playing JAG the only problem is that we do not seem to have the music for drums. If anyone has the sheet music for the drums and would like to send it to me, you would be my hero for the day.


----------

